
Ask HN: How to Deal with Lowballed Offers? - apexkid
How do you negotiate if you received a super low balled offer from a FAANG or similar company. Is it good move to accept the offer due to the brand value?
======
Trias11
Once I accepted lowball offer without negotiation due to harsh conditions
(long out of job, morgtage, bad market). The company somewhat knew about my
conditions and leveraged that.

While working there and making ends meet I kept calmly looking for job. In 4
weeks I reciprocated - received much better offer and fired my boss. In
addition I didn't have to stay 2 weeks because boss forgot to force me to sign
employment agreement. Being nice for their client I stayed for 2 days and then
left for good.

So use to to your advantage. Keep looking for job and leverage their FAANG-y
name to boost your market value.

------
davismwfl
First, make sure your expectations are in line with reality. I recently talked
with a new college grad that was pissed he wasn't getting $150-200k base
offers, he's an idiot. Not saying you are, but make sure your expectations are
lined up with reality. If they are, and you were lowballed then either go back
with a realistic number showing them you know your value or move on.

Companies will try to take advantage of people who don't value themselves
enough because if the person is happy to make 100k even though their peers are
making 120k then most companies will try to make that happen. They aren't
going to give you 120k just cause others already make it. Usually their range
for a position will be broad so they can play these games.

In the end never accept a lowball offer just cause of the name of a company,
you'll never get the value out of the name brand if they don't pay you it in
compensation.

------
mastry
FAANG or no-FAANG, if they won't offer what you think you are worth, then walk
away. I'm assuming you're a seasoned professional and not straight out of
college. If the latter, are you sure you know what you're worth?

